# Sketchup components refuse to cut opening



## Chris Knight (11 Jul 2006)

I am going nuts trying to get various componets to cut an opening eg a sink in a sink base unit. I'd be grateful for any tips about this operation! The component is set to cut, the gluing plane seems right - grrh.

For anyone so inlcined the sink base and sink unit are in this scratch model http://www.woodgen.com/downloads/recalcitrant.skp

Thanks Chris


----------



## Neil (12 Jul 2006)

Hi Chris,

Are you exploding the base unit component first? I can do the intersection then. The geometry definition of the base unit is a little strange with the surfaces having no thickness :-k 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jul 2006)

Neil,
Thanks for your tip. I had exploded the base unit previously to no avail but your mention of intersection prompted me to do Edit>Intersect With Model and then to delete the bits of base unit work surface that were blocking the sinks.

I don't think this ought to be necessary however as I can get the sink to behave as it should if I make a simple cubic shape (pull out a rectangle). However, having this work around is very useful.

I agree with you about the geometry of the base unit - It's one that comes with the architecture components - but I thought it might be like that so that one doesn't try to cut a hole through two surfaces (like a door in a wall with thickness).

Many thanks Neil.


----------



## Neil (12 Jul 2006)

waterhead37":12m0neeo said:


> your mention of intersection prompted me to do Edit>Intersect With Model


Sorry, Chris - I should have mentioned how I do the actual intersection. 

I've had problems intersecting complex shapes, but on the whole Sketchup does seem to be pretty good at it - certainly a lot better than the geometry kernel I have to use for my own software at work!

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jul 2006)

The sink won't cut an opening in another component or group. You can explode the cabinet, place the sink and then make a group of component of the whole thing including the sink.

Components and groups can normally exist in the same space without affecting each other. In order for some geometry to be affected by other geometry, the affectee cannot be grouped or componentized.

If you are drawing a new component that must cut an opening, draw it in its context first, i.e. draw the sink in place on a surface. If there are any, remove the surfaces skinning the desired openings. Select only the geometry that makes the component (left to right selection box), make it a component and be certain to choose the gluing plane (Any, Horizontal, Vertical) and check the box for Cut Opening. Save the component (right click and choose Save As) 

Now use the componentas needed. If applied to a surface that is not a group or component, it should cut the opening.

Does that help?


----------



## Chris Knight (12 Jul 2006)

Dave,

My frantic searching on the web for help in getting components to cut holes had taught me that you do indeed need to explode a component or group before trying to cut a hole in it with another component, as you and Neil have pointed out. However, even when I did this with the sink base, I couldn't get the sink to cut as it should (and does in the simple box shape I mentioned).

I take your point about creating components to cut but when I am downloading premade components such as the sink, all I can do is to check its axes and gluing plane I think?

How do you deal with a more complicated(?) situation like say cutting a door into a wall that has thickness?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jul 2006)

Chris, if the component is something you've downloaded from say Google's 3D Warehouse, you might need to set it to cut in the Entities dialog box. You might find that exploding the component and making it a new component on your own is an easier route.

At this time SU components can't cut more than one plane at a time. If you are inserting doors or windows into walls with thickness, I think you might find it easier to Push/Pull an opening of the right size and then stick the component in the hole.

In practice you might find it eaier to place the door or window component as desired, trace its outline on the wall and then use Push/Pull to cut the opening.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jul 2006)

BTW, take a look at this link: http://www.sketchup.com/?sid=35 Click on the red button and then look at the last video tutorial called Gluing Components.


----------

